# Most important thing to stock up on



## NewYorkRebel (Jan 6, 2011)

Just wondering what you think is the most important thing to stock up on??


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Knowledge.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Why don't you ask a hard question? 

I say courage.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

knowledge should always be a staple but as far as a physical things I say seed both animal and plant and tools to make your work easier.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I said knowledge to enable me to know how to sow the seed and store the harvest, raise animals and know how to butcher them and how to work the land and grow all that I would need. Knowing how to purify water, how to build a spring house, a root cellar, a home even. Make candles, tap maple trees and so on.

Through books and online I have gained a lot of information that has enabled us to be so much more self sufficient. 

Are you new to prepping or have you already started?


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Tough question.... What do you use the most of? If you are just starting, you need to have the basics first. *Water* ( and a way to purify it, should the need arise) *Food* and *Safe Shelter*.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Yep.. all of the above. Basic needs for survival, knowledge, courage.. and I will add creativity.
The ability to something in nothing.


----------



## NewYorkRebel (Jan 6, 2011)

I am pretty new to prepping started prepping about a year ago but not nearly as much as I should have. I started with buying books to learn survival skills plus books about edible wild plants. Also stocked up on Non GMO open pollinated seeds. Bought some camping gear as well as fishing gear. Have a shotgun and some good knifes for defense. I know I need to buy a lot of water. I do have some water purifying tablets but nothing that would last a long time. I have flashlights and lanterns. I need to stock up on canned foods. I also have precious metals.

Any other suggestions??


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds like you are off to a good start. Knowing how to use all those tools that you bought is the first step. Harvesting seeds from vegetables each year is another. 

How would you cook in a power outage long term? What are you stocking up for? 

One of the most important bits of advice I was given was to prep what you eat and rotate. Buy what you eat and eat what you buy. 

Don't forget medical and toiletries.

Clothing.


----------



## longrider (Jun 16, 2005)

A plan
dehydrated food stuffs (many 6 gal pails)
all the stuff in my camper that it takes to live 
TP- i dont use a lot but I dont want to run out either(4 big cases)
.22, .410, 12, 308 supplies. 
tools, files
rechargable batteries
first aid and medicinal stores
pencils, sharpener
notebook paper, copy paper
each engine's spare parts (plugs, wires, belts, oil filters...)
rope, several sizes....parachute cord and 1/2" sisal mostly
water filters
vacuum fliters
copper tubing for eventual cabin shower from stove.
a few common nail sizes and machine and wood screw sizes
hose clamps and cork gaset material
WD-40, oil and liquid Wrench in Gallon size
wood glue in gallon size x5
Honing stones and sharpening tools and books
How-to books
camo clothing and five sets of common clothes
12 packs of undies(7) and socks(7)
8 sets of bedding and two cabelas trapper sleeping bags
24 bath towel sets
2 extra sets of tires for truck and 2 for camper and 2 for tiller
wood stove from Lehmans
Canning pot and jars
all my tools- ready for the bed of truck
new but unused Stihl 361C Chainsaw, 12 chains, 4 bars
55 gallon drum for tiller and saw gas
several gallons of oil
Comm. Mop heads and brooms 
several galvanized tubs and rubber tubs and buckets / 2 baby pools (inflatable)
maps, charts and guides
oil lamps and a few gallons of oil, extra wicks
2 year supply of my two prescription meds. 
5 gal pail of all my seeds (200 varieties)
2 gal of hydrogen peroxide and a case of octagon soap and a case of my personal soap
fishing, giggin, nettin, spearing trapping gear
Yeti Ice box
two drawer fire filing cabinet with all my pictures and documents
4 sets of boots and I need more tennis shoes


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, Longrider, that list is quite intimidating, but GOOD for you!!! You are leaps and bounds ahead of me!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

NewYorkRebel said:


> Just wondering what you think is the most important thing to stock up on??


Faith in Christ, and ammo:shocked:


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Everything listed above is important, but for myself there was something more important and that was making a plan that included the people around me. I can't imagine they wouldn't also be involved if there was an emergency or survival situation. 

Some in my family resisted the idea of prepping and really didn't like the word "survival", but they do and have understood the concept of stocking up for the hard times, so that's what we call it, stocking up and being ready for hard times. As for our neighbors, we've had the same ones for 30+ years now, and we're all comfortable that we can help each other in a time of emergency and need. 

Look at where you are and take a clear view of who and what is around you. Depending on the emergency, are you going to bug out or stay in place? It can become an ongoing mind game, but don't allow it to take over your life. Life is best lived without fear.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Very good point soulsurvivor. If you canna get everyone on board, even with calling it something different, do you love that person enough to shoulder their preps for them? Will you stock food and water so that they may stay with you?

It depends on the emergency, but I know my home my farm and my neighbors. I plan to bug in should SHTF as I know we would all pull together in such a situation. We are not the only farmers around here that prep. 

Lots of good advice above, but do dive into Angies vault and read all the past threads.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Longrider..all I can say is WOW!! 

Plus this observation..you appear to be preparing to bug out(" all my tools- ready for the bed of the truck"); do you have a location to go to??

As far as the original question..I agree Start with a Plan. Determine if you will most likely be bugging in or out. Because what you prep will be different in either case. Most will be able to store more if In, transportation equals limitation on bugging Out.


Absolute bottom line..everything will depend on You; your location,your situation, your needs,your skills and your goals. Yep, every journey starts with that first step..but you still need a direction before taking it! Welcome!


----------



## longrider (Jun 16, 2005)

Everything I have has a place. I know what I need and what I can leave behind. my backpack is always packed. my truck is kept ready for storms. My camper is always read for camping or tailgating. I can load-up in 30 minutes or so. Or bug out in nothing flat. its a lifestyle of attention to detail. 

My brother and parents understand the risk of staying. just getting them to stock up on a couple of weeks of food and TP is like pulling teeth. My mother has agreed to buy some dehydrated food each month. Katrina gave them an eye full but they still dont believe they should do anything. Walmart is too close. They do know where I will go first off so if they decide to bug out they can get to me. if its not too late. I have three locations I have in mind depending on the situation.

Certainly the most ideal situation is to hunker down where my home is- many many advantages. The only reason to bug out is an epidemic, radiation or civil war.

I have bugged out twice. Went to a location one state over and waited. the first was 9/11 and the second I wont talk about. 

To figure out what I needed I got a yellow legal pad and began writing down everything I touched that day. ie: socks, undies, soap, toaster strudel, keys...etc...

I did this every day for a week. Then I turned it into an excell spreadsheet. That was my starting point. After that I spent some time looking at my truck....then my camper....then my kitchen. I asked myself "what do I need to live with this?" I dont need everything in my kitchen or my workshop. But I now know what I need to live in an isolated area for a lengthy time.

It all starts with a PLAN.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

There really is no "one thing" that is all important to each and every individual out there who is prepping for the future.

Knowledge is good but unless you can put it to practical use, knowledge just sits there gathering dust like any other prep item not rotated into everyday life, yet knowledge is important, and if stored in the form of acquired skill sets inside your brain, it can never really be taken away in any form of "crisis" that ended your possession of possessions.

Desire, heart, common sense are all things that are needed but none of which can be "purchased" a plan of action or direction is one thing that is needed but it needs to be flexible and that happens as one acquires skills and knowledge and "desires" to put that knowledge into practical application..... it is a full circle type of lifestyle.

Define your goals [write them down], and that will set forth the path and direction to take in acquiring that which is most important to meet those goals. Set a pattern of writing down daily the goals to meet for the day and reward yourself as you meet those daily and weekly and monthly goals, as your life changes from procrastinating because it seemed like it was to hard to prep, to that which smaller goals being filed led to larger ones having been meet in the daily smaller chunks having been met, your life will have become clearer to the point of knowing you are prepared to meet challenges head on that only last week, month or year scared you into not moving forward!

William
Idaho


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Tarp.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

First thing that came to mind is simply, FOOD.


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

Coffee and chocolate. I am figuring since no one else is stocking those they should have serious trade value! 

Seriously though I do agree with knowledge! Since it is always possible to lose everything for one reason or another the knowledge needed to provide yourself with food, water and shelter anywhere is enormously important.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

For us, it's stored water, stored food, firearms and ammo, stored medicine (for me) and a way to stay warm and dry. After that it's tools, survival skills, and ways to replace the stored stuff.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Beans, Bullets and Band-Aids 

Seriously though, it really depends on your situation. All the above posts have some good recomendations/ideas for getting started. I've not been prepping long or as much as I should be. Being on the road over 300 days a year makes it difficult, at best. BUT that hasn't stopped me from trying!


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

longrider said:


> To figure out what I needed I got a yellow legal pad and began writing down everything I touched that day. ie: socks, undies, soap, toaster strudel, keys...etc...
> 
> I did this every day for a week. Then I turned it into an excell spreadsheet. That was my starting point. After that I spent some time looking at my truck....then my camper....then my kitchen. I asked myself "what do I need to live with this?" I dont need everything in my kitchen or my workshop. But I now know what I need to live in an isolated area for a lengthy time.
> 
> It all starts with a PLAN.


That is a GREAT idea. So many times since we started thinking ahead, planning for hard times I have used something and thought, "We'd need that." And then gone on with my day, duh. Thanks for a simple and thorough solution. ETA: Sometimes I'm overwhelmed with it all, so your post really is a help.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Books.

Senior moments, stress and new situations call for a refresher from a book sometimes.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Just Cliff said:


> Books.
> 
> Senior moments, stress and new situations call for a refresher from a book sometimes.


Totally agree! Problem is DH now has an Ipad for which he's downloading books and I don't have one...:grump:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Another important thing is balance
It's good to have food. But you need knowledge and ability to prepare it. It's good to have garden seeds - but you need to know how to grow, harvest and preserve it.

And it's probably a good idea to not tell very many people what you have.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

NewYorkRebel said:


> I am pretty new to prepping started prepping about a year ago but not nearly as much as I should have. I started with buying books to learn survival skills plus books about edible wild plants. Also stocked up on Non GMO open pollinated seeds. Bought some camping gear as well as fishing gear. Have a shotgun and some good knifes for defense. *I know I need to buy a lot of water*. I do have some water purifying tablets but nothing that would last a long time. I have flashlights and lanterns. I need to stock up on canned foods. I also have precious metals.
> 
> Any other suggestions??


There usually is no need to buy water... If you have access to a municipal tap, you can just fill your own empty containers. If you have a well, then you can fill your containers and add a few drops of bleach. Some supplies don't really cost anything. As far as food goes... Just stock up on things that you are already accustomed to using. They don't all have to be canned goods. You should be eating what you store and storing what you eat. This will allow you to keep yhour stockpile/pantry rotated so that nothing gets old.


----------



## longrider (Jun 16, 2005)

*jlrbhjmnc*- I started with some not so great books many years ago. these books here in this list are the best and more relevant today. They do espouse things that are extensive so use your own reasoning to cull. 

I include Patriots because it is less a novel than Tech Manual. It will tell you how to think about things after things go bad and why you should prepare. 


*Patriots A novel of the coming collapse* JW Rawles
*How to survive the end of the world as we know it* JW Rawles _this would be the first book I would buy- its inexpensive too _
*Possum Living* Dolly Freed _ this shows how simple life can be._
*Dare to Prepare* Holly Deyo This is the most thorough of the bunch
*LDS Prepardness Manual* Inexpensive in print free PDF online
*Nuclear War Survival Skills* C Kearny useful to understand what you are up against and what few steps to take after you have already stocked up- understanding is peace of mind.
These books all have list, some have reproducable pages. all give input that makes you think and helps organise your plan. unless you won the lottery you wont be able to do everything so do what you can a little along the way. get a plan and set your priority's.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice read, my first thought was also Water, Food and Meds. that is for short term. Because if you don`t survive the first week, you ain`t going to after that. Then all the others listed will be important. Someone suggested if you have city water you can fill empty containers, but if TSHTF the water towers will soon go dry. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Attitude before all else.

With the right attitude chances are you're gonna pull through no matter how poorly you're equipped. With the wrong one you won't make it even if you're sitting on a mountain of preps.

Next comes knowledge.

Physical preps vary with the scenario, but nearly all scenarios share 90% of the same physical preps in common.

Chief among them is safe water. Stored water. Tools to get to water. Equipment and supplies to render suspect water safe to drink.

Next comes shelter which includes staying warm in cold climate. It's a broad field.

The rest I would say are of equal importance but one may be more important than another depending on the circumstances of the moment.

Food, communications, medical, defense, sanitation & hygiene, and so on.

Remember that nearly all scenarios share about 90% of the same physical preps in common. Cover those first and you are good to go for nearly anything.

IF you have the right do-or-die attitude.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

A.T. Hagan said:


> Attitude before all else.
> 
> With the right attitude chances are you're gonna pull through no matter how poorly you're equipped. With the wrong one you won't make it even if you're sitting on a mountain of preps.
> 
> ...


 I like this post the best. 

There is one thing, though, that I'd add that I haven't really see mentioned - _lifestyle_. 

Two years ago (late Oct.) a friend of mine casually asked me how long I thought I could last, if I was left alone, at my home. I thought about it for a minute or so, and then said "If I to go home right now, probably forever." (Meaning, of course, until I was too old and crippled to take care of myself.)

I'm not a 'prepper' (although a lot of my friends think that I _must_ be). I don't have 'stockpiles' of food, clothing, tools, or ammo, but I do have enough basic stuff (and the knowledge/skills) to keep me going till I can't stand it any more. 

Sure, in a year or two I'll be living more like Robinson Crusoe, but my life isn't that much different _now_.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Judging by my pantry, I'd say beans, lol!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Our Little Farm said:


> .........but I know my home my farm and my neighbors. I plan to bug in should SHTF as I know we would all pull together in such a situation. We are not the only farmers around here that prep.
> 
> Lots of good advice above, but do dive into Angies vault and read all the past threads.


We are both fortunate that we live in the same type of rural communities. I have a great deal of faith and trust in our community but felt like we were the only ones that lived in one. Nice to know there are other places like were we are.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

NewYorkRebel said:


> I am pretty new to prepping started prepping about a year ago but not nearly as much as I should have. I started with buying books to learn survival skills plus books about edible wild plants. Also stocked up on Non GMO open pollinated seeds. Bought some camping gear as well as fishing gear. Have a shotgun and some good knifes for defense. I know I need to buy a lot of water. I do have some water purifying tablets but nothing that would last a long time. I have flashlights and lanterns. I need to stock up on canned foods. I also have precious metals.
> 
> Any other suggestions??



Make sure you start gardening now to learn about your soil and improve your skills. Seeds take a long time to turn into an edible product and often peoples first attempts at gardening are less than productive. It also takes a lot of time to improve soil. You can't just throw a bunch of manure or fertilizer down. Composting is a vital component of gardening.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Knowledge and toilet paper and the common sense to keep it and the location of your truckload of toilet paper low publicity .


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

julieq said:


> Totally agree! Problem is DH now has an Ipad for which he's downloading books and I don't have one...:grump:


There are thousands of prep/survival type books, free for the asking, that'll work on any computer. Ipads are too restrictive. Nothing beats an extra notebook in a faraday cage, and cases full of dvd's, or a handful of thumb drives. Picked up a 16gb usb drive over the holidays. I don't think I can fill it up with the e books I've downloaded... 

Of course, you can dl all the classic literature/encyclopedias, etc., too and have them on a thumbdrive.

For what a pad costs, I can get a fully functional notebook, that'll play dvds or cds, and everything else a pad will.

If you do some checking, you might be able to transfer/convert the books he's dl'd, put them on a thumbdrive and use them anywhere. {I know Apple is a stickler for DRM... so you may have to visit the dark side for the conversion app)


----------

